# Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Dates



## tomandrobin (Mar 24, 2008)

Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party 

Select nights September 5 – October 31, 2008!

Seize this opportunity to visit the Magic Kingdom® in costume, and trick-or-treat for candy and goodies with favorite Disney Characters, all in their finest Halloween outfits. With special entertainment, this party is no trick — it's a real treat!

2008 Dates:

September: 5, 9, 12, 16, 19, 23, 26, 28, 30
October: 2, 3, 5, 7, 9, 10, 13, 16, 19, 21, 23, 24, 26, 28, 30 and 31

I will say with so many nights in October (and even late September) this time of year will be a little less desirable for us as long as we are bringing young "grands" with us. While it is nice to be able to attend a MNSSHP, it does limit park hours quite a bit.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 1, 2008)

Just to update, the tickets go on sale May 1st!


----------



## lprstn (Apr 1, 2008)

Wahoo, wish I can go...darn.  I love their parties.  Someone also said Sea World had a great halloween  celebration for the little ones.


----------



## Muushka (Apr 2, 2008)

Does anyone know when DVC members can buy the discounted party tickets??


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 2, 2008)

May 1st tickets go on sale.


----------

